# Opinions on Davosa watches



## Watchman-sco (May 6, 2017)

I was able to find very little on this brand. The few bits I have found seemed more or less positive. Does anybody have any experience with the brand I'm asking because this http://www.davosa.com/en/gents/mechanical/ternos/410/ternos-professional-tt-gmt?c=533 Rolex homage looks really cool and it is for very reasonable money (imho) Still new here so hope I'm posting in correct section. All feedback much appreciated.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Watchman-sco said:


> I was able to find very little on this brand. The few bits I have found seemed more or less positive. Does anybody have any experience with the brand I'm asking because this http://www.davosa.com/en/gents/mechanical/ternos/410/ternos-professional-tt-gmt?c=533 Rolex homage looks really cool and it is for very reasonable money (imho) Still new here so hope I'm posting in correct section. All feedback much appreciated.


 Here's some info from a previous thread.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/90903-delving-into-davosa/&do=embed

Steinhart are worth a look as well.


----------



## Watchman-sco (May 6, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Here's some info from a previous thread.
> 
> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/90903-delving-into-davosa/&do=embed
> 
> Steinhart are worth a look as well.


 I know about them but I couldn't see any of the ''batman'' gmt style but have to say that the vintage chrono with white dial is extremely tempting


----------



## Watchman-sco (May 6, 2017)

I can't help it just look so nice, ceramic bezel, all-brushed bracelet. I need somebody to tell me it is too much money and that I shouldn't buy it. Please, anyone?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Watchman-sco said:


> I can't help it just look so nice, ceramic bezel, all-brushed bracelet. I need somebody to tell me it is too much money and that I shouldn't buy it. Please, anyone?


I don't see an indication of price. How much is it? Can you afford it? Do you really want that style?


----------



## vesire (Jun 2, 2016)

This model is about 1400$, so much for swiss automatic watch ? No, Davosa price/quality is good. It is a homage with very close look to Rolex.

Still if you want homage for less, much less money there is always Parnis


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

It's a very quality homage

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk



Watchman-sco said:


> I know about them but I couldn't see any of the ''batman'' gmt style but have to say that the vintage chrono with white dial is extremely tempting


That Steinhart is so gorgeous

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman-sco (May 6, 2017)

Chromejob said:


> I don't see an indication of price. How much is it? Can you afford it? Do you really want that style?


 In the UK it's £1150 so it is a lot for a Davosa (their sub homages are £650). I would love to have the original Rolex 116710 blnr but they go for £1500 over list price right now which is mental but supply and demand and all that...

I will have a look at Parnis but not too keen on them in general I think it's a ''sterile'' fake but didn't know they make that model so thanks for the heads up @vesire


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

well I have below, and its as good as any watch I have , well made, keeps good time, good wrist presence, may be some think its trying to be a rolex may be? but I like it for what it is and the way it looks and feels, :biggrin: sorry not a very dissuasive argument :laugh:

deano

ps all that said it probably my next one out after a long stay.


----------



## Watchman-sco (May 6, 2017)

Well, just got really nice deal on Rolex Explorer 114270, that I simply couldn't refuse. So Davosa needs to wait. It should be here on Tuesday.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

will look forward to seeing the explorer when it arrives, must have been a good deal if you got it for the cost of a davosa !

deano


----------



## Watchman-sco (May 6, 2017)

deano1956 said:


> will look forward to seeing the explorer when it arrives, must have been a good deal if you got it for the cost of a davosa !
> 
> deano


 It wasn't as ''good'' as the price of the davosa but from what I could find watch of similar year/condition etc. was around £300 more than what I paid. Plus I've been on a look-out for one for years. So even though I still like the Davosa, right now I'm out of watch-buying funds.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

£1,150 for an homage? Better to save for the real deal or buy something more original for similar money like a Longines Legend Diver. Just my 2p!


----------



## Bryant_nuk (Mar 7, 2019)

The Davosa Ternos Professional TT GMT is a tribute piece to the GMT-MASTER II BLNR and I have to say Davosa has done it beautifully. I've had the watch for 7 months now so I speak from everyday-use experience.

First of all, I'd like to say I do have quite some rich experience with tribute watches because I've never really been one to spend crazy big on big brand watches. I'm always on the lookout for opportunities where I can get away with good quality at affordable prices. Being a Rolex & Omega fan I've had a few Invicta's, Seiko's, Bulova's and Squale's and even a Hamilton Khaki Navy at some point. I can honestly tell you Davosa takes the crown, especially with their interpretation of the legendary BLNR Batman.

Here's what I have found during my four months, both good and bad:



If your wrist is anywhere between 6.5/8.5 inches you will love the feel of this 42mm case. I know I did. Its longer lugs sit just perfectly on my wrist, great presence.


Case execution is superb. Polished sides, brushed lugs just like the Rolex. I'm sure some people might want it thinner but I accept (and appreciate) the thickness.


The bracelet & clasp are quite good as you would expect. I like that Davosa omitted the polished center link which on the Rolex can scratch up quite easily. Links have very easy to remove screws.


The ceramic insert is well typed and very legible. The blue and black pattern warms my heart. The bezel teeth have good grip (I once had another Davosa Pro TT 500M that had excellent grip) but this is still quite good.


The dial is black, mirror-like and very well done. The applied indices are raised, giving the dial nice depth, and the Davosa logo & 4 lines of text above 6 o'clock are well balanced and lovely to look at. The crystal is double anti-reflective coated, which is great. Surprisingly, I found that the cyclops magnifies the date even BETTER THAN on the Rolex, which I really like. The hour markers are quite good but if Davosa made them a tad thicker I'd have been happier.


The hands are top notch and have very good lume. When I first wore it at night and it glowed green instead of blue I was surprised but it ended up working quite well on the dial. Davosa did well there.


The crown is partially polished, a bit large but well protected, very easy to operate with nice grip.


Overall I'm really impressed with my Davosa Ternos Professional TT GMT "Batman". I've already had it on a five-day trip to Zambia, went to see Victoria Falls and the watch held up very well in all the hotness and humidity. There are few, minimal things I would change if I were Davosa but, for the price, I just *don't see* how one might get a *better made, higher quality BNLR tribute than this one*. That's my honest take.

Pic from Davosa official but personal pics coming soon ;-)


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Watchman-sco said:


> I can't help it just look so nice, ceramic bezel, all-brushed bracelet. I need somebody to tell me it is too much money and that I shouldn't buy it. Please, anyone?


 Ok

It's to expensive and about as close to a fake as you'll get.

You could probably just cut out the middle man and go straight to the genuine fako for less.


----------

